# New sillosock Decoys.



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried the new sillosock knockdown decoys? Looking for a review of them. Pros and cons? Thanks


----------



## birdflu2010 (Sep 17, 2015)

I have 3 dozen canadas and I have been steadily ordering more and more snows for this spring.

I like them a lot. Much better to store. I can fold them down pretty quick. The part that i really like is that if i want sentries i just buy the head kit and install them. I have hated those 3d headed sillosocks for awhile simply because storing them is a pain. They take up so much more space.


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

How do they fare in hard or frozen ground compared to the old stakes? I agree with you on the sentries, that looks like a plus.


----------



## sghuntz47 (Feb 13, 2017)

i have not tried the knockdowns but i mainly run FeatherTek socks and have been very pleased with them. they appear to be similar in set up with the head option as well


----------



## birdflu2010 (Sep 17, 2015)

ndhunter44 said:


> How do they fare in hard or frozen ground compared to the old stakes? I agree with you on the sentries, that looks like a plus.


I didnt have much for problems but if i had to put a whole snow spread into frozen ground i would probably want a punch. They go in but it takes a little work.

As far as wind they fair just as well as any other sock on the market.


----------

